# High paying job



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

this is ridiculous? no safety 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp_iUVoGIdA&feature=related


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

That is what I call a Willful Serious Violation which carries a penalty of $70,000 per instance. The owner/ foreman would go to jail if one of these guys fall and died. Really dumb decission.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

thats why there should be a sign for your own responsibilty order and private insurance and get rid of "safety guys" and WCB, OSHA....man back in the day we always did roofs that way...that is nothing new..accidents always will and have happened you aint gonna change that (give your head a shake).. but we sure dont need no pencil pushing punk telling us how its done or making us feel like f'n criminals...get a life!!


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I gasped when I saw this. So one idiot makes a slip and falls off top plank and hits two more idiots all without harnesses and they plummet to the Earth and three die. Someone is a position to imply safety as a Foreman, or a Contractor they are sharing planks they are unprepared and very dangerous. 

Yes a fine is in order. At least one.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> thats why there should be a sign for your own responsibilty order and private insurance and get rid of "safety guys" and WCB, OSHA....man back in the day we always did roofs that way...that is nothing new..accidents always will and have happened you aint gonna change that (give your head a shake).. but we sure dont need no pencil pushing punk telling us how its done or making us feel like f'n criminals...get a life!!


I'm amazed on how you value life. If that was your employee and you willingly told him to do this job without protecting him and he happened to fall and DIE, then I wonder how you would go about telling his wife and kids that he died out of your STUPIDITY. BTW that would be your last job for a while since you would end up doing jail time for a 3 degree man slaughter conviction. Business man like you is what drives up insurance costs through the roof for everyone across the board.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

No its idiots like you who drive up prices, and a job like that...guess what Common Sense, they wear ropes on a job like that, but according to idiots like you we need to pay idiots like you to tell us common sense...please


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

man back in the day we always did roofs that way...that is nothing new..accidents always will and have happened you aint gonna change that 

If your kid was one of those guys trying to feed his family would you still shrug your shoulders at that sight? 

Safety is always a concern for all of us knowing potential consequences from ignoring simple things like a harness, or slide protection. Surely the steepness of that roof as well as height the original roofers worked off a safer set up- and most likely were dangling from ropes as the old steeple Jacks did.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> No its idiots like you who drive up prices, and a job like that...guess what Common Sense, they wear ropes on a job like that, but according to idiots like you we need to pay idiots like you to tell us common sense...please


Common Sense, tell that to the 57 roofers that died last year in U.S. alone. (RIP) Your probably going to tell me that they had none. Maybee they had common sense, but just lacked good judgment regarding the risks they were taking. This might be interpreted as lack of coomon sense. Most people obtain the common sense through training. This training is the obligation of the employer to provide to his employees. Or, maybee they all ended up working for an idiot like you, that instead of worrying about the health and well being of his employees, was instead worrying about the wealth being of his own pocket.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> Common Sense, tell that to the 57 roofers that died last year in U.S. alone. (RIP) Your probably going to tell me that they had none. Maybee they had common sense, but just lacked good judgment regarding the risks they were taking. This might be interpreted as lack of coomon sense. Most people obtain the common sense through training. This training is the obligation of the employer to provide to his employees. Or, maybee they all ended up working for an idiot like you, that instead of worrying about the health and well being of his employees, was instead worrying about the wealth being of his own pocket.


 And you stop it How?? My obiligation to train?? when did this become my responsibilty, before you work for me you NEED to have proof of taking courses..when the fuck did i become there babysitter...let me guess..when the idiots like you who couldn't hack it came out of the woodwork? And the 57 that died this is my fault how? or are ya blaming there bosses? Guess what?..Accidents happen and little gestapos like you won't make it any better...if anything it will be lining your pockets,..like ya care about our health and well being..:laughing:


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> And you stop it How?? My obiligation to train?? when did this become my responsibilty, before you work for me you NEED to have proof of taking courses..when the fuck did i become there babysitter...let me guess..when the idiots like you who couldn't hack it came out of the woodwork? And the 57 that died this is my fault how? or are ya blaming there bosses? Guess what?..Accidents happen and little gestapos like you won't make it any better...if anything it will be lining your pockets,..like ya care about our health and well being..:laughing:


If you conduct business in the United States then you need to be familiar with your obligations as an employer to train your employees, and to help you understand that you need to read the following LAW.

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10759

The following training provisions supplement and clarify the requirements of 1926.21 regarding the hazards addressed in subpart M of this part.

1926.503(a)

"Training Program."

1926.503(a)(1)

The employer shall provide a training program for each employee who might be exposed to fall hazards. The program shall enable each employee to recognize the hazards of falling and shall train each employee in the procedures to be followed in order to minimize these hazards.

1926.503(a)(2)

The employer shall assure that each employee has been trained, as necessary, by a competent person qualified in the following areas:

1926.503(a)(2)(i)

The nature of fall hazards in the work area;

1926.503(a)(2)(ii)

The correct procedures for erecting, maintaining, disassembling, and inspecting the fall protection systems to be used;

1926.503(a)(2)(iii)

The use and operation of guardrail systems, personal fall arrest systems, safety net systems, warning line systems, safety monitoring systems, controlled access zones, and other protection to be used;

1926.503(a)(2)(iv)

The role of each employee in the safety monitoring system when this system is used;

..1926.503(a)(2)(v)

1926.503(a)(2)(v)

The limitations on the use of mechanical equipment during the performance of roofing work on low-sloped roofs;

1926.503(a)(2)(vi)

The correct procedures for the handling and storage of equipment and materials and the erection of overhead protection; and

1926.503(a)(2)(vii)

The role of employees in fall protection plans;

1926.503(a)(2)(viii)

The standards contained in this subpart.

1926.503(b)

"Certification of training."

1926.503(b)(1)

The employer shall verify compliance with paragraph (a) of this section by preparing a written certification record. The written certification record shall contain the name or other identity of the employee trained, the date(s) of the training, and the signature of the person who conducted the training or the signature of the employer. If the employer relies on training conducted by another employer or completed prior to the effective date of this section, the certification record shall indicate the date the employer determined the prior training was adequate rather than the date of actual training.

1926.503(b)(2)

The latest training certification shall be maintained.

..1926.503(c)

1926.503(c)

"Retraining." When the employer has reason to believe that any affected employee who has already been trained does not have the understanding and skill required by paragraph (a) of this section, the employer shall retrain each such employee. Circumstances where retraining is required include, but are not limited to, situations where:

1926.503(c)(1)

Changes in the workplace render previous training obsolete; or

1926.503(c)(2)

Changes in the types of fall protection systems or equipment to be used render previous training obsolete; or

1926.503(c)(3)

Inadequacies in an affected employee's knowledge or use of fall protection systems or equipment indicate that the employee has not retained the requisite understanding or skill.

Note: The following appendices to subpart M of this part serve as non-mandatory guidelines to assist employers in complying with the appropriate requirements of subpart M of this part.

[59 FR 40738, Aug. 9, 1994; 60 FR 5131, Jan. 26, 1995]


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry i live in Canada...the ACTUAL land of freedom!!


----------



## Brian.PHS (Feb 12, 2012)

*just a thought*

Well Safety guy I understand what interloc is saying, accidents do happen and I think the safety from company to company changes as well, to be quite honest I don't like wearing a rope either because of the fact that I trip over the damn thing all the time but I still wear it because I have a gf and a kid to get home to at the end of the day to, but interloc I got told that canada has stiffer penalty's than what the US does, I heard a disorderly conduct up there is a Felony not a misdemeanor, and a DWI up there is punishable by life in prison because it is intent to bodily harm someone, so I am sure the safety up there has to be pretty stiff as well.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Brian.PHS said:


> Well Safety guy I understand what interloc is saying, accidents do happen and I think the safety from company to company changes as well, to be quite honest I don't like wearing a rope either because of the fact that I trip over the damn thing all the time but I still wear it because I have a gf and a kid to get home to at the end of the day to, but interloc I got told that canada has stiffer penalty's than what the US does, I heard a disorderly conduct up there is a Felony not a misdemeanor, and a DWI up there is punishable by life in prison because it is intent to bodily harm someone, so I am sure the safety up there has to be pretty stiff as well.


 DWI if you kill someone it can be life, but honestly there easier on crimninals then victoms up here..:blink: go figure.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Perhaps the roof is less than 6ft off the ground???

I don't like wearing a harness but on a roof like that (would bid it so high would never get it) I'd wear one!!!

Just looking at that video makes my knees hurt.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

looking at 5,000 a sq from me , LOL i would never attempt that without booms and etc. that one is just stupidity


----------

